# SCHEDULED SERVER MAINTENANCE



## Jae

All,

We're doing some important updates to the Server tonight (16th February, 2012) from 2100 CET / 2000 UK. This will take a bit of time to do, and when complete, the site will come back online automatically. In the meantime, the forum will be placed into Maintenance Mode from the time mentioned above.

The Search Index will need to be recreated when this has been completed, so that will be unavailable in its entirety for a little while after the updates have been made.

Many thanks for your patience

Jae


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, No No, don't do it there is nothing on the tele. [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Gazzer

search??? what search function?.......o0h well here's to login probs once again


----------



## YELLOW_TT

WHAT you meen I might have to talk to her in doors tonight


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Only a couple of minute to go.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jae

And we're back


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Thank you 

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

Without fobbing me off with the scheduled maintenance is anyone else having problems with tapatalk?


----------



## Critter10

Let me say first of all that I really appreciate the FREE access we all have to this forum. So I may sound a bit churlish here, but whenever maintenance takes place I have no end of trouble logging on again and staying logged on. I have to delete all cookies, which is really annoying, and for several sessions I have to keep entering my login credentials - even then, it sometimes won't let me log in. Okay, in the grand scheme of things this is not a big deal. But this is the only forum I belong to where this happens.

Anyone understand why? Better still, anyone know if there's a permanent fix for my PC?


----------



## Critter10

Wallsendmag said:


> Without fobbing me off with the scheduled maintainance is anyone else having problems with tapatalk?


Yup, me too. Can't log on with Tapatalk at all and when I try and fail I'm stuck in a loop in the app. There'll be some obscure reason, I expect.


----------



## Stueyturn

So does anyone know what's up with Tapatalk?

Stu.


----------



## tricklexxx

Problems with Tapatalk here too...


----------



## jeules0

Critter10 said:


> Let me say first of all that I really appreciate the FREE access we all have to this forum. So I may sound a bit churlish here, but whenever maintenance takes place I have no end of trouble logging on again and staying logged on. I have to delete all cookies, which is really annoying, and for several sessions I have to keep entering my login credentials - even then, it sometimes won't let me log in. Okay, in the grand scheme of things this is not a big deal. But this is the only forum I belong to where this happens.
> 
> Anyone understand why? Better still, anyone know if there's a permanent fix for my PC?


You're not the only one!

Always happens to me too.

Last time the only way I could log in was using 'ttforum.com', this time I'm in using 'co.uk' :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Thank goodness were back in business 8) .
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Thank goodness were back in business 8) .
> Hoggy.


No the forum is still buggered on Tapatalk, when are people going to be told why this is happening everytime "maintenance" takes place?


----------



## brnmurray

Hi guys i cant use tapatalk can somebody please help it was working fine til the site was doing a service maintenance.
Brian.


----------



## TT Boycie

no tapatalk for me neither [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Pensive666

tapatalk broken for me too


----------



## antcole

Well, that worked well.....

Now i cant access the forum on anything except my Nokia!

Ive cleared my cookies as suggested, even though thats never ever worked in the past..... Even tried to view the forum on a totally different pc, one thats never even seen the forum.... NOWT.... Nothing.... 'cannot display the page'....

Tried firefox, IExplorer.... Nope.... All the same.

So much for the maintenance eh :lol: 
It was working before and after the maintenacne its broke... Hmmmmm.....

Anyway, ive decided to only speak in an R2D2 voice for the rest of the day, with my head rotating later on this afternoon by way of a protest.

Hurry up and get the man to fix it please....


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wouldn't it be nice to have a forum that allowed you to log in and was reliable


----------



## nilrem

When I get a pm I get emailed 24-36 hours after its been sent telling me I have a pm.....


----------



## antcole

Wallsendmag said:


> Wouldn't it be nice to have a forum that allowed you to log in and was reliable


That reply fits perfectly with the beach boys song of the same name....
Totally useless bit of input and of no assistance to the problem.... But i smiled and thats reduced my furious rage to a muffled growl. Its all good.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Whats happened to most of our Avatars. Uploaded again but still no Avartar. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## kazinak

antcole said:


> Well, that worked well.....
> 
> Now i cant access the forum on anything except my Nokia!
> 
> Ive cleared my cookies as suggested, even though thats never ever worked in the past..... Even tried to view the forum on a totally different pc, one thats never even seen the forum.... NOWT.... Nothing.... 'cannot display the page'....
> 
> Tried firefox, IExplorer.... Nope.... All the same.
> 
> So much for the maintenance eh :lol:
> It was working before and after the maintenacne its broke... Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Anyway, ive decided to only speak in an R2D2 voice for the rest of the day, with my head rotating later on this afternoon by way of a protest.
> 
> Hurry up and get the man to fix it please....


go to the Start/run/cmd and type ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## Jae

All

We're encountering issues with the new platform (Unix), which has been undertaken by a 3rd party on our behalf. We're trying to get to the bottom of any issues we see and need you all to post any errors so we can debug.

The ttf now will only resolve to www.ttforum.co.uk, the other 2 will automatically re route. We've updated the cookie value so that this should correct the login issue.

I can only apologise for the errors, which I was assured would not happen and am annoyed by the lack of contingency planning. I will make sure this gets resolved ASAP.

Thanks for your patience once again.

Regards

Jae


----------



## Mule

My login works in IE but not Firefox.....

Nice upgrade!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, No log-in issues since return yesterday, but 10 mins ago was logged-out & unable to log-in again...Log-in & logged-out. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Board & Browser (Chrome) cookies deleted, now Log-in working fine again.  
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO

Same happened to me so deleted all cookies again and back in 



T3RBO said:


> Mine is working on Firefox perfectly fine
> 
> To delete cookies (just for the forum, not everything) follow the below
> 
> At the top of your browser go to
> 
> Tools>Options>Privacy>Show Cookies - then just delete all the tt forum related ones
> 
> Log back into the forum via http://www.ttforum.co.uk and job done


----------



## John-H

I kept getting a "standby server maintenance" message every so often. Apparently this is due to the DNS cache so I used *ipconfig /flushdns* (from XP Start button > Run) to get rid of the old information. Then I found I was logged off and got the dreaded log on loop problem [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I tried the delete board cookies at the bottom of the page but that didn't work (and never has as far as I remember). I was a bit loathed to delete all cookies but I instead did a manual search for forum cookies and deleted them. I'd tried this in the past and it never worked but this time it did! 

So this might be worth trying if you don't want to lose all your cookies. In IE8 Tools > Internet Options > Browsing History > View Files. Look down the list for the cookies and spot all the ******** ttforum etc cookies and delete them. I found about six or seven.

Then close all browsers, open one and change your favourites to http://www.ttforum.co.uk . I had to log onto the home screen and then also the forum but only the once and now it seems stable. I hope that works for others.


----------



## kent_keith

Can you fix the issue with tapatalk? what do you expect me to do on the train each day? :twisted:


----------



## Mondo

KInell. Constantly being asked to log in, even though I 'KING HAVE. :evil: Clicking on http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/ wipes my login. OK, I log in, all is OK. But if I click my Firefox 'Forum' button (set to http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/) it thinks I've not logged in. @RSE! Wiped cookies, ticked 'remember me' farkin' everywhere...

Wouldn't have this hassle on a z196. Should we have a whip-round? :roll:


----------



## Magenta

Okay, I am gonna post quickly just in case the forum dies on me again, but clearing cookies worked for me briefly, but it keeps making me re-sign back in every time I want to post. For a while, I was stuck in a loop of signing in, where it kept taking me back to the sign in page.

And that IP flush thing did absolutely nothing for me :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

Have you tried clearing all tt forum cookies from your browser, like John and I did


----------



## Magenta

T3RBO said:


> Have you tried clearing all tt forum cookies from your browser, like John and I did


Yup, and then I got the message about scheduled maintenance again :lol: So I did it again, then the flushing thing, and I'm in again. Hopefully that will fix it, thanks!


----------



## brittan

On Firefox I had to clear the cache in addition to cookies.


----------



## Mondo

Firefox, I've just cleared my recent history for everything and... still &*%king logging me out if I go to www.ttforum.co.uk/forum. FFS.


----------



## Magenta

Mondo said:


> Firefox, I've just cleared my recent history for everything and... still &*%king logging me out if I go to http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum. FFS.


Me too


----------



## AfterHouR

firefox 9.0.1 works on my laptop but my desktop with the latest version logs me out even after flushing dns and clearing cache... bizarre...


----------



## brittan

Magenta said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox, I've just cleared my recent history for everything and... still &*%king logging me out if I go to http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum. FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...

Yup, clearing the cache allowed me to login but each time I go back to http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum I have to login again.

Amazing how some 'maintenance' results in so many problems for so many people.


----------



## T3RBO

I'm getting randomly logged out now... cookies and also cache cleared :x


----------



## Mondo

OK, so if I click on the black text forum links, rather than the big red (or mostly grey) location tabs, it works! i.e. keeps me logged in. But if I click on START, or NEWS, or FORUM or SPONSORS etc. it logs me off. OK, fecker, I'll play by your new rules. Guys, try to click on the links just below those 6 'tabs' and it seems to not log you off.

Works for me, at least. :?

This stuff, I mean: Board index ‹ UK TT Forum ‹ TT Forum - MK1 TT (8N)


----------



## rustyintegrale

So back to login roundabouts again then... :roll:

We were told to always use ********.co.uk but now I can only login using ttforum.co.uk and only after cleaning out my cookies, clearing my cache and restarting Safari.

I guess this is all part of the server upgrade to Unix but thought I'd post my solution for all Mac/Safari users.

So again...

Go Safari Preferences/Privacy

Select the 'Details' radio button and in the search window type 'TTF'.

Select and delete these cookies. Close preferences.

Go to Safari in the Menu bar and select 'Empty cache'.

Quit Safari.

Restart Safari and go to ttforum.co.uk and login. It should work!


----------



## John-H

Magenta said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried clearing all tt forum cookies from your browser, like John and I did
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, and then I got the message about scheduled maintenance again :lol: So I did it again, then the flushing thing, and I'm in again. Hopefully that will fix it, thanks!
Click to expand...

That does sound like the old info getting displayed - currently that notice is NOT being sent out so you are seeing an old cached image. Try the command *ipconfig /flushdns* (from XP Start button > Run) to get rid of that.


----------



## R5T

rustyintegrale said:


> So back to login roundabouts again then... :roll:
> 
> We were told to always use ********.co.uk but now I can only login using ttforum.co.uk and only after cleaning out my cookies, clearing my cache and restarting Safari.
> 
> I guess this is all part of the server upgrade to Unix but thought I'd post my solution for all Mac/Safari users.
> 
> So again...
> 
> Go Safari Preferences/Privacy
> 
> Select the 'Details' radio button and in the search window type 'TTF'.
> 
> Select and delete these cookies. Close preferences.
> 
> Go to Safari in the Menu bar and select 'Empty cache'.
> 
> Quit Safari.
> 
> Restart Safari and go to ttforum.co.uk and login. It should work!


I'm in again THX.
Don't get in with Firefox and Chrome what ever i try. :twisted:

*Question Though:* how can people post here and saying they can't log in.
When i not got in i could not post here either.


----------



## TTMBTT

Just to add to the woes, JAE do not know if anyone else can get onto the forum without signing
in but that's exactly what i've just done??????????? [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## warrenstuart

Cleared all cookies etc and still keep getting logged out.
Problems with this site every upgrade.


----------



## denTTed

same here


----------



## rustyintegrale

denTTed said:


> same here


John you use a Mac right? Follow my instructions a few posts back... :wink:


----------



## R5T

rustyintegrale said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> John you use a Mac right? Follow my instructions a few posts back... :wink:
Click to expand...

Yep, just follow that and you are back in without a problem.


----------



## myauditt225

I can't log in on my home pc but i can on mobile


----------



## jeules0

I have to say that I am sick and tired of this nonsense trying to log in after maintenance.

Using IE8, every time I log in, it logs me straight out as soon as I enter the forum.

I tried all the tips: clearing cookies etc and still no joy.

The only way I'm in now is that I downloaded Firefox.

Not impressed!


----------



## John-H

Did you try clearing the DNS cache? In Windows XP try the command " ipconfig /flushdns ". Click the "Start" button and select "Run", type in "ipconfig /flushdns" and hit return. A command box should open momentarily and the command will be executed.


----------



## Nem

The problem is John that nobody should have to do anything like clearing out dns entries just to view a forum...


----------



## st3v3

ive just managed to get on even though i did all the clearing out of everything sugested, nothing worked.

For what ever reason ive managed to get on now with IE8 but still cant get on with my mobile phone and Safari.

Come on guys, having a little knowledge of forums and running one this shouldnt be happening, considering weve just had a lot of maintenance done we should be looking at whats been changed there.


----------



## techfreak

I'm posting this via safari on iPhone but no tapatalk since the upgrade. Pls fix


----------



## davidg

Same here log in , refresh logs me out again [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## powerplay

Bummer.

I can't stay logged in either. Really starting to pi$$ me off.

It's usually the case you have to delete all the cookies manually (the link to delete board cookies does fek all).

Now though even after deleting cookies so I can once again log in, and making sure I select the checkbox to stay logged in, every time I return to the site I have to log in again.

Hope you get this bug sorted asap :?


----------



## Stueyturn

If I do not get Tapatalk working soon I fear I shall scream and scream until I am sick [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SeedyAre

For the iPad I just went to settings -> safari -> clear cookies and then 'clear cache'

Logged back in no problems then


----------



## Stueyturn

SeedyAre said:


> For the iPad I just went to settings -> safari -> clear cookies and then 'clear cache'
> 
> Logged back in no problems then


Yeah that worked fine for me too.


----------



## Dotti

I've cleared all my cookies on my laptop, had to reset all passwords etc to other sites I belong to in the process to justify logging on to this site, probably like other people have and yet this poxy forum still doesn't log me in after all this hassle. I've managed to log on here now thankfully having yet again gone through the bloody process of having to clear the cookies set on my iphone this time, to now have to yet again go through the process of resetting passwords again to other sites I belong to. I wish you would sort this problem with logins once and for all. No other sites seem to have this problem and why should we have to keep clearing our cookies/cache thingy just this site constantly.

One not happy doTTi!


----------



## jeules0

Abso-bloody-lutely, Dotti!

Couldn't agree more.

I, for one, won't be renewing my web membership if this keeps happening. It's bad enough if you're just a forum member, without paying for the privilege :x


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> One not happy doTTi!


Are the builders in? :lol:


----------



## John-H

Please remember that although the TTOC help administer this website we don't own it and can't control the server side of the operation directly.

A few posts back I managed to manually delete just the forum cookies, so not losing other website cookies. On my phone I deleted all cookies. Remember to close all browsers and oem a fresh one before attempting to log on again. Having done this I've not had a recurrence of the log on loop where you keep trying but never get in.

I didn't delete passwords so Windows should still auto fill them but if you've deleted all cookies you may get logged out of other websites where cookies were persistent.

I have been logged out of the forum when I've started a new browser and I've noticed I can be logged into one browser session and still need to log onto a second browser session or even in a second tab. I think this indicates that part of the problem is with the way the cookies are being set with the level of persistence and exclusivity etc. Unfortunately I can't change this and it needs a change to the server.

I'm also wondering about the implications of rationalising the URL to http://www.ttforum and dropping http://www.******** - maybe the redirects will always cover this for website links but the webmaster email now bounces as it has a hyphen. Haven't we also got merchandising with "www.********.co.uk" on it?


----------



## TortToise

Tapatalk support seems to have been broken since the last update. Very annoying.


----------



## myauditt225

Woooohoooo im in


----------



## talk-torque

Dotti said:


> I've cleared all my cookies on my laptop, had to reset all passwords etc to other sites I belong to in the process to justify logging on to this site, probably like other people have and yet this poxy forum still doesn't log me in after all this hassle. I've managed to log on here now thankfully having yet again gone through the bloody process of having to clear the cookies set on my iphone this time, to now have to yet again go through the process of resetting passwords again to other sites I belong to. I wish you would sort this problem with logins once and for all. No other sites seem to have this problem and why should we have to keep clearing our cookies/cache thingy just this site constantly.
> 
> One not happy doTTi!


+1 - Once should have been enough. I've lost count of the number of times this has happened. Not ammused.


----------



## rustyintegrale

********.co.uk doesn't even load at the moment so all those using bookmarks might want to change to ttforum.co.uk then delete cookies, empty cache, quit browser and then restart browser and go to ttforum.co.uk and try and log in.

The server appears to be going offline quite regularly but this is to be expected if they are moving to a new platform. I guess we all have to be a little patient until things stabilise again.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Mule

Dudes....this is not a pro provider of hosting since this is possible.

It srelated to DNS and cookie mismatch.

I keep getting logged out in FF. Very annoying....


----------



## Vrroom

rustyintegrale said:


> So back to login roundabouts again then... :roll:
> 
> We were told to always use ********.co.uk but now I can only login using ttforum.co.uk and only after cleaning out my cookies, clearing my cache and restarting Safari.
> 
> I guess this is all part of the server upgrade to Unix but thought I'd post my solution for all Mac/Safari users.
> 
> So again...
> 
> Go Safari Preferences/Privacy
> 
> Select the 'Details' radio button and in the search window type 'TTF'.
> 
> Select and delete these cookies. Close preferences.
> 
> Go to Safari in the Menu bar and select 'Empty cache'.
> 
> Quit Safari.
> 
> Restart Safari and go to ttforum.co.uk and login. It should work!


Thanks Rustyintegrale! Very helpful of you to post these Safari solutions! I sing your praises!! [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## CWJ

Anyone managing to get Tapatalk to work on their iPhone since this maintenance?


----------



## Nem

One quick point to make:

Everyone will now be using the www.ttforum.co.uk (without the hyphen) and all other addresses will automatically send you to this url.

This WILL totally eradicate the log in issues as there will only be one single domain name from now on, this was the problem with some people using one and other another etc etc.

But most people will have issues until they are logged on using the www.ttforum.co.uk address and once everyone is on this url the log in issue will be a thing of the past.

Oh, and for tapatalk I assume it's just not be installed on the new servers yet so I'm afraid that will just be a wait and see how soon it gets added back in again unfortunately.

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nem said:


> One quick point to make:
> 
> Everyone will now be using the http://www.ttforum.co.uk (without the hyphen) and all other addresses will automatically send you to this url.


Bookmarks edited... [smiley=book2.gif]

I guess some TTOC merchandise will be going cheap then... :lol:


----------



## Dotti

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> One not happy doTTi!
> 
> 
> 
> Are the builders in? :lol:
Click to expand...

No they are not!

You give suggestions for safari which is great thank god for iphones to be able to get on here! But what about Internet explorer users? How do we get round this login problem when cleared cookies and cache?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> You give suggestions for safari which is great thank god for iphones to be able to get on here! But what about Internet explorer users? How do we get round this login problem when cleared cookies and cache?


http://tinyurl.com/mnhl2p :-*


----------



## John-H

Dotti said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> One not happy doTTi!
> 
> 
> 
> Are the builders in? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not!
> 
> You give suggestions for safari which is great thank god for iphones to be able to get on here! But what about Internet explorer users? How do we get round this login problem when cleared cookies and cache?
Click to expand...

Perhaps something got missed Dotti? I just sent this to TTOC web members and hopefully it will help you and anyone else:



> (1) Firstly you need to make sure you try to log into
> "http://www.ttforum.co.uk" and change your favourites link to match if you
> use one.
> 
> (2) Close all browsers.
> 
> (3) Clear what's called the DNS cache which should help keep you pointing
> at the correct URL and avoid seeing "site maintenance" notices. In Windows
> XP enter the command "ipconfig /flushdns". Click the "Start" button and
> select "Run", type in "ipconfig /flushdns" and hit return. A command box
> should open momentarily and the command will be executed.
> 
> (4) The next problem is to do with cookies. The fix is to delete cookies
> from your browser as explained in this thread which you can view without
> being logged on - this should get you out of an endless log on loop:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188
> 
> For those of a more technical nature you could try deleting only the
> ******** and ttforum etc cookies in your cookie list which will avoid
> affecting cookies related to other websites. In Internet Explorer: Tools >
> Internet Options > Browsing History > View Files.
> 
> Hopefully that will fix the issue. Make sure you have one browser open
> when deleting cookies and that "preserve favourites" is not ticked when
> deleting.
> 
> (5) Close the browser then open a new one before attempting to log in again.


----------



## Nem

jeules0 said:


> Abso-bloody-lutely, Dotti!
> 
> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I, for one, won't be renewing my web membership if this keeps happening. It's bad enough if you're just a forum member, without paying for the privilege :x


Please do not forget that the TTOC do not own or manage this forum. Your web membership is a TTOC membership and not a membership of this forum.

If the forum owners have caused an issue for it's members please don't let that have an effect on the TTOC itself by blaming us and not renewing.

Nick


----------



## Dotti

Finally managed to get back in via laptop but staying logged in is another problem it appears! [smiley=argue.gif] I need to post on 3 word story! :lol:


----------



## John-H

Well done Dotti  Yes it does seem to throw you off every now and then but at least you shouldn't get stuck in the dreaded log on loop :roll:


----------



## st3v3

Yeah still hit and miss for me aswell, regardless of what ive cleared or platform i access the forum on :-|


----------



## igotone

I can't log in at all now on my Mac, laptop or iPad - just on my phone!


----------



## straut

Mmmm,same here stuck in loop in ie,can log on in firefox but have to do it every time i visit, cant log in on iphone or android ????


----------



## Gazzer

Nick.......users drop due to these continual login problems then so does the site traffic and that means this site is less attractive to investors.........so maybe jae needs to find someone that can actually do a server update that doesnt cause these problems again!!!!! what is this the third time in under 12 months now?


----------



## rustyintegrale

igotone said:


> I can't log in at all now on my Mac, laptop or iPad - just on my phone!


I posted this earlier in this thread... :wink:

Go Safari Preferences/Privacy

Select the 'Details' radio button and in the search window type 'TTF'.

Select and delete these cookies. Close preferences.

Go to Safari in the Menu bar and select 'Empty cache'.

Quit Safari.

Restart Safari and go to ttforum.co.uk and login. It should work!


----------



## jeules0

Still having issues logging in despite all the tips etc.

My apologies to TTOC as I was under the mistaken belief that the Forum and TTOC were as one.

I did try to quote but it won't let me. Only got this far by logging in 3 times!


----------



## Dotti

I was getting withdrawal symptoms not being able to login!


----------



## Tangerine Knight

lets me log in then after a few minutes have to log in again

will have to get someone to sort it out for me all this safari and whatever else is beyond me


----------



## antcole

Right.
This is getting beyond a joke. My patience is gone completely.

Ive done everything as advised.... Deleted cookies, flushed dns, re loaded with .uk instead of .com and absolutely bugger all has changed.
Cant even see the forum let alone the log in page!

Page cannot be displayed message on firefox and iexplorer.
The only way i can access this now is using my nokia with whatever poxy operating system it uses.
Not ideal due to the limited resources on a mobile browser.

All i know is - before the "maintenance" it worked fine on my pc, laptop and now its completely inaccessible.

Dont tell me to do more cookie deletes, cache emptying, ipconfig pap because it does nothing but shag up my access to various other webpages and stored access details.
Something is altogether wrong and it aint fixed.

Thanks a million TTF


----------



## Dotti

This gets better. Not only do you get logged out but if you click on the 'forum' above you log yourself out! :lol:


----------



## drrawle

rustyintegrale said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't log in at all now on my Mac, laptop or iPad - just on my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this earlier in this thread... :wink:
> 
> Go Safari Preferences/Privacy
> 
> Select the 'Details' radio button and in the search window type 'TTF'.
> 
> Select and delete these cookies. Close preferences.
> 
> Go to Safari in the Menu bar and select 'Empty cache'.
> 
> Quit Safari.
> 
> Restart Safari and go to ttforum.co.uk and login. It should work!
Click to expand...

This really does work on a Mac to fix the problem.

Maybe it should be put up as a separate sticky??


----------



## IC_HOTT

well I too am fed up trying to log in - this is the first time ive got in in days !!!!!

Traffic must have DIED since the server maintenance - oh and not to mention the one hourds notice !!!!
though I doubt it would have made any difference
It cannot be everyones PCs surely ?????

Is there a better platform for the forum ? Are there better ones?


----------



## John-H

I'm sure the issue is a simple one once it's found. I'm guessing changing the URL has caused the problem at the moment but we did have this issue before so it seems to have been resurected unexpectedly by the change.

The suggested fix is for user's PCs at the moment simply because we can get round it that way but the server needs the problem fixing and we have to wait for that. It's a bit like if a radio station suddenly started broadcasting on a slightly different frequency due to a fault and we told everyone to re-tune to the new frequency - the temporary "fix" is applied to the receivers but the transmitter caused it and that's what needs fixing ultimately.


----------



## Wallsendmag

This is beyond a joke. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

then keep the giggles going as it will happen again in a few months


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> then keep the giggles going as it will happen again in a few months


Don't think it will again :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz

Wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> then keep the giggles going as it will happen again in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it will again :wink:
Click to expand...

declaring independence


----------



## chilledoutman

Anyone else unable to get access via tapatalk app out of interest?


----------



## John-H

I think TapTalk needs a module installing so yes it doesn't work for anyone at the moment.


----------



## igotone

rustyintegrale said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't log in at all now on my Mac, laptop or iPad - just on my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this earlier in this thread... :wink:
> 
> Go Safari Preferences/Privacy
> 
> Select the 'Details' radio button and in the search window type 'TTF'.
> 
> Select and delete these cookies. Close preferences.
> 
> Go to Safari in the Menu bar and select 'Empty cache'.
> 
> Quit Safari.
> 
> Restart Safari and go to ttforum.co.uk and login. It should work!
Click to expand...

Thank you! That did it. 8) 8)


----------



## phope

Lots of people are complaining that even when they get logged in, they get logged out again after a short period of time

I'm no expert on these things, but I am having the same issues of being logged in for a while, then getting logged out automatically

Looking at the cookie details stored (Mac OS X 10.7.3, Google Chrome browser), I see that the cookie details show that it expires 30 minutes after creation, which seems a slightly daft decision by whoever setup the server settings


----------



## TortToise

chilledoutman said:


> Anyone else unable to get access via tapatalk app out of interest?


Me neither - Tapatalk says it can't connect to the server.


----------



## kent_keith

John-H said:


> I think TapTalk needs a module installing so yes it doesn't work for anyone at the moment.


who installs this module john?


----------



## antcole

I saw a similar problem on the old HAL-9000 series, started misbehaving to the point of concern.
After a lot of worrying errors they decided to shut it down for a complete re-boot.... 
Turns out it had adapted and developed emotions and free thinking.... The tech guys had to go into another room to discuss what to do so it couldnt listen.... anyway, the bloody thing had only gone and learned to lip read and saw what they were planning!
Nightmare. It didnt end well as i remember....


----------



## John-H

phope said:


> Lots of people are complaining that even when they get logged in, they get logged out again after a short period of time
> 
> I'm no expert on these things, but I am having the same issues of being logged in for a while, then getting logged out automatically
> 
> Looking at the cookie details stored (Mac OS X 10.7.3, Google Chrome browser), I see that the cookie details show that it expires 30 minutes after creation, which seems a slightly daft decision by whoever setup the server settings





kent_keith said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think TapTalk needs a module installing so yes it doesn't work for anyone at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> who installs this module john?
Click to expand...

Well done Peter. I was meaning to check that. I suspected this is the case. It needs fixing on the server but I was also going to try a cookie editor to see if I cam change it on my PC.

From my admin control end I can see the forum cookie module name that gets called but I can't actually see the contents or change it. That needs a file editing and replacing on the server along with anything else like TapTalk. Jae who would normally link in with other tools to sort this is in the same situation as us with the new platform and can't get support on the remote server side until the provider picks this up.


----------



## talk-torque

antcole said:


> I saw a similar problem on the old HAL-9000 series, started misbehaving to the point of concern.
> After a lot of worrying errors they decided to shut it down for a complete re-boot....
> Turns out it had adapted and developed emotions and free thinking.... The tech guys had to go into another room to discuss what to do so it couldnt listen.... anyway, the bloody thing had only gone and learned to lip read and saw what they were planning!
> Nightmare. It didnt end well as i remember....


...But that must be, what, 11 years ago. Haven't we learnt anything since?


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people are complaining that even when they get logged in, they get logged out again after a short period of time
> 
> I'm no expert on these things, but I am having the same issues of being logged in for a while, then getting logged out automatically
> 
> Looking at the cookie details stored (Mac OS X 10.7.3, Google Chrome browser), I see that the cookie details show that it expires 30 minutes after creation, which seems a slightly daft decision by whoever setup the server settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kent_keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think TapTalk needs a module installing so yes it doesn't work for anyone at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who installs this module john?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well done Peter. I was meaning to check that. I suspected this is the case. It needs fixing on the server but I was also going to try a cookie editor to see if I cam change it on my PC.
> 
> From my admin control end I can see the forum cookie module name that gets called but I can't actually see the contents or change it. That needs a file editing and replacing on the server along with anything else like TapTalk. Jae who would normally link in with other tools to sort this is in the same situation a us with the new platform and can't get support on the remote server side until the provider picks this up.
Click to expand...

Well I've been logged on all night even though I've not been active so that stuff baffles me!


----------



## Danny1

I have to log in each time i load up the site, however i stay logged in all day then, i will only get logged out if i use one of the tabs at the top "start news forums sponsors etc " if i use the smaller black txt at bottom of pages etc to return to the board index its fine all day.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dash said:


> A quick look at the cookies with my packet sniffer show this:
> Set-Cookie: phpbb3_ttf_u=1; expires=Tue, 19-Feb-2013 09:30:41 GMT; path=/; domain=*ttforum.co.uk.*; HttpOnly
> 
> Whilst, technically, you can put a dot at the end of a domain name to indicate that it's a full address, nobody ever does this apart from people who manage DNS entries.
> 
> My browser (Firefox), is not accepting a cookie for "ttforum.co.uk." from the web-site "ttforum.co.uk". I think this is normal secure behaviour to stop sub-domains from pushing a cookie out to a parent host.
> 
> Jae will need to figure this out, but until then just use the forum with the trailing dot and you _should_ be fine.


 :wink:


----------



## Nem

I noticed the trailing dot last night when I looked at the settings.

I've now taken that for out so we'll see if that sorts it out.

Nick


----------



## Nem

Seems to be working ok for me now


----------



## talk-torque

Deleted all my cookies etc. + old links etc. and set new ones to www.ttforum.co.uk and this has done the trick for me.

Happy again - until the next time? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

I'm still in with a trailing dot. I didn't notice that until you mentioned it but it's definitely still working with it there.


----------



## John-H

Well done to Dash for spotting the dot and its significance and well done Nick for following it up and finding that setting was available at the admin end. Mine is more stable now too. I notice the mail server settings are still set to ******** and the webmaster mail returns undeliverable too.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Now working without the trailing dot and no fresh login required. :wink:


----------



## John-H

Amazing everything can turn on a dot :roll:

We still neet to sort the issue with the big tabs though - they keep logging me out when I click them.


----------



## Dotti

OMG! I just booted up my browser and it kept me logged in and is now working perfectly 

One happy Dotti  ... can I resume with my 3 word story now please without ranting about logging in? 

Thankyou for sorting it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> We still neet to sort the issue with the big tabs though - they keep logging me out when I click them.


Big tabs???!!!

What are you on and can I have some please?! :lol:


----------



## John-H

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still neet to sort the issue with the big tabs though - they keep logging me out when I click them.
> 
> 
> 
> Big tabs???!!!
> 
> What are you on and can I have some please?! :lol:
Click to expand...

I believe micro Dotti can help you there - she's obviously in happy land :wink:


----------



## Dotti

John-H said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still neet to sort the issue with the big tabs though - they keep logging me out when I click them.
> 
> 
> 
> Big tabs???!!!
> 
> What are you on and can I have some please?! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe micro Dotti can help you there - she's obviously in happy land :wink:
Click to expand...

He only talks 'Apple' lingo :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Dotti said:


> He only talks 'Apple' lingo :wink:


That's a load of old Cox. :roll:

I'm only trying to help those who are wise enough and creative enough to operate a far superior computer and operating system.

All you people with iPhones are halfway there anyway. I don't know why you just don't jump ship completely and bin that quaint old 'leaded lights' Windows system altogether...

We're in the 21st century FFS! :lol:


----------



## antcole

Dotti said:


> OMG! I just booted up my browser and it kept me logged in and is now working perfectly
> 
> One happy Dotti  ... can I resume with my 3 word story now please without ranting about logging in?
> 
> Thankyou for sorting it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Dotti, oh sweetie oh darling, what did you do to get yourself back on the forum?
Im a bloke in distress.... you wouldnt leave me here would you?

I cant get it to work for love nor toffee, and thats on firefox and on ie....

Ive asked the wizards that skulk in the server bunker and nobody has been able to help.... 
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

antcole said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I just booted up my browser and it kept me logged in and is now working perfectly
> 
> One happy Dotti  ... can I resume with my 3 word story now please without ranting about logging in?
> 
> Thankyou for sorting it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti, oh sweetie oh darling, what did you do to get yourself back on the forum?
> Im a bloke in distress.... you wouldnt leave me here would you?
> 
> I cant get it to work for love nor toffee, and thats on firefox and on ie....
> 
> Ive asked the wizards that skulk in the server bunker and nobody has been able to help....
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

ant you just crack me bud......


----------



## rustyintegrale

Well it's got faster Jae! Brilliant!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

After a frustrating weekend (and today) of having to login every time I visit it all magically works...I only have to hit the login button and I'm in without having to enter username or password. I'm impressed 

Dave


----------



## Dotti

antcole said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! I just booted up my browser and it kept me logged in and is now working perfectly
> 
> One happy Dotti  ... can I resume with my 3 word story now please without ranting about logging in?
> 
> Thankyou for sorting it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Dotti, oh sweetie oh darling, what did you do to get yourself back on the forum?
> Im a bloke in distress.... you wouldnt leave me here would you?
> 
> I cant get it to work for love nor toffee, and thats on firefox and on ie....
> 
> Ive asked the wizards that skulk in the server bunker and nobody has been able to help....
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

OMG Ant, are you still having problems?     Love you lots and lots [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
You need to sort that bunker out also :lol:


----------



## techfreak

Any idea when tapatalk will be back on?


----------



## MoreGooderTT

Great.... So, I've had to delete ALL of my cookies yet again.

Guys.... Seriously. Out of all of the websites I've visited for all the years I've been connected to the net, I've never had to delete my cookies every time someone does maintenance on a server on the other side of the planet.

Fix it. For the love of all that is holy, fix this for good. And If you don't know how, find someone who does.


----------



## kent_keith

techfreak said:


> Any idea when tapatalk will be back on?


+ 100?


----------



## holliett

kent_keith said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when tapatalk will be back on?
> 
> 
> 
> + 100?
Click to expand...

+1!


----------



## antcole

All jokes aside..... this forum is totally unavailable on my pc, in either ie or FF... i even installed Opera to see if it was a conflict with the other browsers.... still unavailable.
Ive totally deleted every cookie, found one after that relating to the old forum address and it wouldnt delete.
I ended up buying a bit of software to totally clear and delete every cookie... which worked.
However..... just tried to visit the forum, using the new ttforum.co.uk address and still wont even display.
Did the run-cmd-ipconfig/flushdns..... no change.
Did the run-ipconfig-flushdns.... no change.
Done everything as instructed, to the letter and still cant even view the site, let alone login!!!

Why is the tt forum the only page in the entire global internet that i cant display???????
Why is this happening now only after the maintenance of the forum server??

Ive visited the site from a colleagues pc and found it no problem.
I can also log on using my phones internet browser, so its not blocking Sudan ip's clearly.

So, yes its something with my pc, obviously... But what has changed at the server that now conflicts with my ip address or my browser (s)????
Am i the only person having this bloody nightmare?

What am i doing wrong or what do i need to adjust?

Im getting seriously wound up with this now.
Why is it not letting me even display the public forum?
All i get is 'internet explorer cannot display the page'...

Now ive ditched all my cookies for nothing, it seems.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have you tried the DNS flush ? I went round and round until I tried that.


----------



## antcole

Wallsendmag said:


> Have you tried the DNS flush ? I went round and round until I tried that.


Mate, ive done the dns flush over and over, precisely as described in the posts by Jae and others in this topic.

Just doesnt work for me.


----------



## antcole

Ive run it through a VPN, no joy.
Tried a different isp, no joy.

Both ie and FF wont even open the public side of the forum.

Out of interest, whats the forum ip address?
I will try just going direct to that instead.


----------



## John-H

antcole said:


> Ive run it through a VPN, no joy.
> Tried a different isp, no joy.
> 
> Both ie and FF wont even open the public side of the forum.
> 
> Out of interest, whats the forum ip address?
> I will try just going direct to that instead.


The URL does not seem to resolve to an IP, or rather the IP does not bring up the web page so it won't help, perhaps because it's shared I'm not sure.

What's the error message you get when you fail to connect? It's not a blocked IP message is it? If so PM me your IP and I'll check it's not being blocked by anti spam measures. Type "what is my IP" into google


----------



## A3DFU

No problem with Chrome. I just deleted all browser history (use the little spanner icon at the top of the page, go into "history" and then "under the bonnet") and all works fine, apart from the fact that I need(ed) to sign into any and all websites I visite


----------



## antcole

Ive finally sorted my nightmare of accessing this forum....

Thank christ.... (*whispering* seems to be working well so far).

Anyway, ive disabled my Malwarebytes application and strangely, if i clicked the link embedded in the OP of a topic i found on v3forums (see the link below), ive been able to access the ttforum successfully.... but, have a read of the fifth reply.
Its clearly why i couldnt access the forum and i think this could be very useful to others who have also been suffering the 'cannot display the webpage' problems.

Link for the topic - http://forums.v3.co.uk/showthread.php?t=224734


----------



## Nem

Don't forget that the site is now in the hands of a new owner and therefore has moved to different servers on a different IP range. Could certainly explain why it's suddenly become a problem.

nick


----------



## John-H

Good bit of detective work


----------

